# Yotes look out



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just finished loading 250 rounds for my 204 rugger, in preparation for chasing Coyotes. I almost have all my "Dog Gear" put together and in the truck. The issue I have, is that 204 is so fun to shoot, I'm like a kid sneaking a look at presents under the tree before its time. 

What's your favorite varmint rifle?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Mine would be the Ruger #1 22-250. been shooting this champ for some time now.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My Ruger #1-V in 22-250

The best shooting rifle that I own.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite varmint rifle would have to be the .223, I supposed because it's the one I used the most....Remington 788, Remington 700, Thompson Contender handgun and a fun over n under Savage 24.

The .204 is an amazing varmint caliber. My .204 is a Howa AR type rifle and I just don't care for the way it handles and it doesn't have any walnut.

On paper my 22-250 is the most accurate, longest range, but I lose the animal in the scope which is a pain in the butt to me.

Recently got a .225 Winchester and have been playing around with it some. It could easily be my favorite some day. 

Short Range - 5mm Remingtons, 256 Winchester Magnum, .17 HMR

Lot of mice n voles this year, lots of coyotes, a few fox. Geeze, now I got the itch to go coyote hunting, or hell, just shoot a few rocks way out there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> My Ruger #1-V in 22-250
> 
> The best shooting rifle that I own.


Ditto. I love my #1V in 22-250. Bought it with a summers savings when I was 14. Still have the original receipt. 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Ditto. I love my #1V in 22-250. Bought it with a summers savings when I was 14. Still have the original receipt.
> 
> -DallanC


Yep, I got mine from Guns Unlimited at the Orem store back in 1978, then took it over to Wolfs to have a Leupold 6.6-20x50 AO scope put onto it. 

Wow, that was a long time ago


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant remember the stores name I got mine at, it was on state st in Murry. A small shop my dad liked to frequent it at the time. I had a 6.5x20 AO on mine as well, but swapped that scope over to my STW. My #1 wears a 3x9 Leupold VX-II my dad bought in the early 70s and hunted with for decades. Its turned a beautiful purple'ish color now, lovely patina.

-DallanC


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Found mine at Beaver pawn now topped with a vortex viper 6.5x20-50. There was also a 25-06 but was unable to pick it up. I hesitated and then it was gone.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like we all need to get together and go on a shooting trip 

BTW: July 8, 1982. $462 was alot of money for a young kid. So worth it. A "red pad" in great condition run north of $1600 now.










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Right after I had the scope put on mine I left it in my parents living room while I had to run some errands. I came home to a empty box with a note on it saying that it was being held for ransom by my brother in law. I had to go to Spanish Fork to get it back. 

The next day he went out and ordered one for himself.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't taken a deep dive into varmints yet, but a friend helped me build up this ar-15 chambered in .223 wylde (fancy way of saying the chamber is optimized to shoot both .223 and 5.56 loads well) with a Giessele trigger and criterion barrel with a 1:7 twist. It shoots 55 grain Sierra Blitzkings into tiny little groups.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Try some 65gr Sierra GameKings... you are REALLY going to like those. I get around .39" out of my Stag 6L AR. 

Way better than I can shoot for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My favorite varmint rifle would have to be the .223, I supposed because it's the one I used the most....Remington 788, Remington 700, Thompson Contender handgun and a fun over n under Savage 24.
> 
> The .204 is an amazing varmint caliber. My .204 is a Howa AR type rifle and I just don't care for the way it handles and it doesn't have any walnut.
> 
> ...


I had a .204 in a AR platform but sold it years ago. It was to much fun to shoot and expensive shooting that round!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man I wish I could figure out coyote hunting.

I have tried a number of times and just cant get the knack for it. Bought a FoxPro and have set up countless stands over the years but have had very little luck. 

If you remember MikeVanwilder who used to post up on here several years ago, he took me out a couple times and I had learned a fair amount from him but I'll be darned if I have learned the art yet.

The only ones that I have shot have been by pure, dumb luck. 

Anyways, go get em fellas!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel your pain Bax. I'm the same way. I used to hunt with a couple of guys that also chased lions, bobcats, and coyotes. If we went after lions and bobcats I was good luck we, would almost always get into them. But if we went after coyotes we never saw any at all.
So........they quit letting me know when they were going after coyotes. 😢
But we did get a lot of lions and bobcats.
Even a couple of bears.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite varmint rifles that will kill yotes in order of preference is #1-20 Practical with 32 grn. vmax 
#2 204 Ruger with 32 grn vmax
#3 223 In a Savage bolt gun with 60 grn vmax


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Man I wish I could figure out coyote hunting.
> 
> I have tried a number of times and just cant get the knack for it. Bought a FoxPro and have set up countless stands over the years but have had very little luck.
> 
> ...


I leave the electronic calls on the store shelf. Everybody has one and thinks they can run out somewhere, set it up and bang a dog in 10 minutes. I use mouth calls, hand calls, and some homemade calls my dad would make back in the 70's.

The hardest part in dog hunting is finding a good location that hasn't been called to death. (need to get away at least 100 miles from town) I've called more yotes between 6,000' to 9,000' more than out on the desert. The "timber yotes" (I call them) are some hard buggers to see though. A shotgun is in hand when we head high along with the .204.

If I see sign, yotes that wont come in, I always have a dozen 2 Bridger's in the truck ready to set.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For you .204 lovers, too bad its not a V model:



GunBroker.com - Error



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> For you .204 lovers, too bad its not a V model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1,850  That's more than I'd pay for a single shooter. Now if I could find a V model for $460 I'd pick it up. I'll give you $500 for yours Dallan. Your making money on the deal.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

222 Rem 6 X scope, I would load up about 115 rounds and head out West to hunt Jackrabbits. Had this ol pard that would go with me. When we got one we would yell out a number and keep count. You would hear: Boom, smack, 98......... Ah, those were the days..........


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

DallanC said:


> Try some 65gr Sierra GameKings... you are REALLY going to like those. I get around .39" out of my Stag 6L AR.
> 
> Way better than I can shoot for sure.
> 
> -DallanC


This is what I load for my .223. I love them. Taken coyote, fox, bobcat, and when I lived in TX I took hogs and WT deer with it as well. That bullet is awesome with some Varget powder behind it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorites are a match pair of 20 Practicals built on Savage FV actions , Shilen Select Match Grade barrels , Bell & Carlson stocks and Rifle Basix Triggers set down to 4-6 ounces. Both topped off with Vortex HS-T 6-24 scopes. Same ballistics as the .204's. My number 2 Rifle is a Savage LRPV in .204 topped off with a Nikon Monarch 6-24. Number 3 is a Cooper Phoenix Model 21 in .204, topped off with a Baush & Laumb Elite 4200 6-24. I


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I kept hound dogs for hunting the cats. Got lots of Bob Cats and a couple Mountain lions. The only gun I carried was the lil 22 Ruger rim fire revolver in a holster. This was sufficient to take a treed cat. One shot between the eyes. IOW a bullet to the brain gets the job done.


----------

